# Nissan Vs. VW



## SpecV57 (Apr 26, 2004)

There are too many kids where i live that drive suped up vw's so gettin tired of it the ohio nissan club has challanged the south western club to set of races, should be fun


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Would you like a cookie or something?


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

if your talkin about street racing, you'll find no support here

otherwise, i mean if not a cookie, maybe a sticker or something? lol


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

What kind of cars are in the ohio nissan club ? gonna need some nice nissans to keep up with some of theses VW's


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

FCS said:


> Would you like a cookie or something?


OoOo, ill take a cookie, im quit hungry... VW are all over the place, everyone love to hook them up.. its what i call your highschool kid car, no offense to anyone.. unless you have the vr6 they are worhless. their 2.0L's push like 90hp.. nice eh??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you are talking about GTIs or any VW with the 1.8t/VR6 engine, you better have some hooked up Nissans. The 1.8ts in a GTI can run in the high 13s at the 1320 with solely a chip.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

take them to a road course; they don't handle as well as our cars. the golf is very heavy and their stock suspension is too soft and it pushes like a pig. The R32 would be quite a challenge but it still has the extra weight to contend with.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh, but remember the VW (Jetta I think?) off F&F (the ultimate import racer movie, btw)? It ran like what, a 10 second run and it only took it 20 seconds to do that 10 second run


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

spdracerUT said:


> take them to a road course; they don't handle as well as our cars. the golf is very heavy and their stock suspension is too soft and it pushes like a pig. The R32 would be quite a challenge but it still has the extra weight to contend with.


This is very true. Spec V's own on twisted roads.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

GTI's can handle much better than b14's, but unless they have a swapped engine or something, they will be slower on the straits.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I've had a 96 Jetta VR6, that thing have power, but no, my Nissan is faster, more fun to drive, and takes the bends better.

Too bad it's not as refined or as nice as the Jetta.

I personally love the GTI, for the looks and the style, but if i'm strapped into a new GTI or my old B13, i think i'll feel more engage as a driver in my B13


----------



## t1g.com (Jun 11, 2003)

spdracerUT said:


> take them to a road course; they don't handle as well as our cars. the golf is very heavy and their stock suspension is too soft and it pushes like a pig. The R32 would be quite a challenge but it still has the extra weight to contend with.


 I agree, I own a 95 b14 se-r and an Audi TT with the 1.8T (which basically is a VW GTI with a different body and costs $15,000 more) I've taken both of them to the local track, Willow Springs Raceway and eventhough my se-r is only pushing 135-140whp(on a good day) I'm able to post very similar times to that of my TT (which has an APR chip,intake,dv and plasma coil packs=230 flywheel hp"estimate") due to the extra weight of the TT and it's tendency to push in the turns a little too much.
On the track you have a good chance of winning
At the strip you better bring the big nissans 350z,g35s,300zx TT's or really, really hooked up b14's &b15's


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

even at the strip, the extra weight of the golf/jetta platform is a major henderence. my 250+whp b14 (trapped 110.87) was putting down similar times to a guy who claimed to have ~340whp in his 1.8t golf. And the only thing i took out was the spare, still had 20+ lbs in tools and whatnot. I think they weigh in around 3200 lbs? Very difficult to make enough power and have enough grip to overcome an extra 700 lbs. Any moderately boosted se-r with a good suspension and brake package should take any VW except highly modified ones on a roadcourse or dragstrip (well, some do have the quattro/4motion to help on the launch)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what kind of cars are you planning on running, because if its anything less than a turbo sr or GA or a spec-v, you can kiss your wins goodbye to some of those dubs. the corrado/Gti VR6 engine is enough to take most tuned nissans ( except for turbo or FI cars) stock. i can hardly keep up with the corrados my friend drives and i have a spec-v. also those 2.0 and Tdi jettas and golfs will take any nissan off the line save for the 350Z and upper level cars ( Z cars, skyline ect..). good luck, but be prepared to have your ass handed to you.

you might be able to take the 2.0L but it depends on the cars

there is no way you can take a 350whp Gti. i've seen one take a M3 in a 1/4 mile drag. the APR stage 3 turbo kit is enough to beat msot cars. im gonna call BS on this one.the weight difference isnt enough to give you an advantage. even the jetta with 350 whp could take your 250 whp

jetta: 3,038 lbs
golf: (4dr) 2950 lbs
gti: 2800 lbd


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

on a road course, i'll beat on my Classic...


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Flying V said:


> there is no way you can take a 350whp Gti. im gonna call BS on this one.the weight difference isnt enough to give you an advantage. even the jetta with 350 whp could take your 250 whp
> 
> jetta: 3,038 lbs
> golf: (4dr) 2950 lbs
> gti: 2800 lbd



Well, HE said he had ~340 WHP  20+ psi.... that 1.8t is tough. I just said I dynoed at 250 and trapped 110.87(13.4 on street tires). I just looked up some weights and they very from around 2950-3250 depending on trim and crap. Either way, even if it is 2800 lbs, thats at least 200 lbs more than a b14 or b13 which is a lot of weight. Weight isn't as much of an issue on the strip because you can make it up with more power. On a road course though.... you can only put on so much more tire. 

Yeah, 350whp in one of the VWs should take my car easily..... guess the guy couldn't drive. And in my previous post, I said a moderately modified (like mine) se-r should take any VW except a highly modified one (350whp counts as highly modified considering that's probably getting near the upper reaches of that motor, 1.8t. VR6 is another story). The golf definitely needs a good suspension upgrade though...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

well, my BS calling works either way. either you under rated your car or he over rated either way someone isnt telling the truth. 200lbs vs. 100hp and 100 ft. lbs TQ. the power wins over weight. how do you think a 76 Z28 is able to beat me and im like 600+ lighter than him. yes weight is important but on the street power is worth more than weight. thats why those stripped civics are still slow. lol 

yeah, you might be right about the shitty driver. if you just sit there and spin the tires you're bound to lose.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

alright....this is pushin the limits guys.....lose the BS, or this thread is gone.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

VW's can be fast with lot's of mod's on the newer car's. Older one's there much diff. U can swap engines and swap almost anything into them even 1.8t's into them. Then their fast but stock vs stock nissan pull harder. My 200sx se-r with 191,000 miles on it would take off and hold a 2000 gulf 1.8t for quite a while.They only run like high 15's or something. Well good luck toya just get good start's givem a run for there money!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SUN-E said:


> VW's can be fast with lot's of mod's on the newer car's. Older one's there much diff. U can swap engines and swap almost anything into them even 1.8t's into them. Then their fast but stock vs stock nissan pull harder. My 200sx se-r with 191,000 miles on it would take off and hold a 2000 gulf 1.8t for quite a while.They only run like high 15's or something. Well good luck toya just get good start's givem a run for there money!!



that's because the 2000 GOLF 1.8t only had 150hp. 2002+ Golf 1.8Ts will walk away from a Spec V. 180hp and more tq, better top end. Add on a chip, kiss a spec v goodbye.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

well then ur talking modded vs unmodded, which isnt exactly fair. i mean chip up the spec v.....etc then its comes right back up


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

speedricer said:


> well then ur talking modded vs unmodded, which isnt exactly fair. i mean chip up the spec v.....etc then its comes right back up


I doubt chipping the V does as much as a GTI. A chip on the 1.8t current engine GTI adds something ridiculous like 60 hp and good drivers can break into the higher 13s with just a chip. GTIs are mad fast for fwd.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

umm no. every heard of the VR6? 178 hp and 170 tq. show me an old nissan save for the TT z's that can beat that stock vs. stock. and your se-r couldnt keep up with a GTi 1.8T, even the TDi would take you off the line. 180 hp and 170 tq can beat pretty much any old nissan stock for stock.

i can beat a 1.8T GTi- i dont have any time slips yet but i have before. the spec-v's torque is available at a lower rpm and there fore it pulls on the GTi. same for jettas and passats. The VR6 is one of the only engines that VW build stock that has the same performance as the Spec-v. the 1.8T does not have all that much torque compared to the spec-v.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i just think is funny, that it takes a vr6 to compare with a four cylinder, that says a lot.. .. they vr6's are like what 2.8L's or something like that compared to a 2.5L.... just get a wrx.. they will smoke both motors, no offense, cuz i love my nissan..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

and the 1.8t, and the 2.0 slow, yes 2.0 can keep up with b14 sentra's. the 2.8L is faster than my spec-v. i can hold my own against one but i cannot beat them, end of story.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> umm no. every heard of the VR6? 178 hp and 170 tq. show me an old nissan save for the TT z's that can beat that stock vs. stock. and your se-r couldnt keep up with a GTi 1.8T, even the TDi would take you off the line. 180 hp and 170 tq can beat pretty much any old nissan stock for stock.
> 
> i can beat a 1.8T GTi- i dont have any time slips yet but i have before. the spec-v's torque is available at a lower rpm and there fore it pulls on the GTi. same for jettas and passats. The VR6 is one of the only engines that VW build stock that has the same performance as the Spec-v. the 1.8T does not have all that much torque compared to the spec-v.


I am imagining that you are talking about the older GTIs, the newer GTIs with the 1.8t have 180 hp stock and crush prettymuch any other fwd car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

speedricer said:


> well then ur talking modded vs unmodded, which isnt exactly fair. i mean chip up the spec v.....etc then its comes right back up



stick with what you know...and it's definitely not nissans. there are NO chips for ANY nissan. there's no ecu replacement for the Spec V, either. New argument?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I never knew of existing chips for the QR25 but I didnt know their werent ANY chips for Nissans. You teach me something new every day Mike. lol.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

have you heard of a gtp grand prix 280hp i believe


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

psulemon said:


> have you heard of a gtp grand prix 280hp i believe


the pontiac?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yea, they are supercharged fwd cars.. heavy but pretty fast... makes like 280 and can be upgraded pretty easily


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

psulemon said:


> yea, they are supercharged fwd cars.. heavy but pretty fast... makes like 280 and can be upgraded pretty easily


Heavy or not that is mad power. I'm guessing their V6 and as you said supercharged?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

psulemon said:


> have you heard of a gtp grand prix 280hp i believe



my buddy has a 240hp version, a 99, 4 door. he put some mods on it (stock headers) and he beats the local SRT4 w/ bov......that frickin car moves!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

even the gt's are pretty fast, my moms 2002 grand prix has like 205 hp.. 3.8L v6.... but the gtp are insane, really quick esp for a FWD car... i actually forgot bout the srt-4's..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I am imagining that you are talking about the older GTIs, the newer GTIs with the 1.8t have 180 hp stock and crush prettymuch any other fwd car.


i have beaten a few in my time. all good drivers and friends of mine. like i said the VR6 is the only engine that can really put up a fight against the faster nissans ( TT 300zx and the 350Z). i can beat the 1.8T stock for stock b/c they weigh more and thir torque is not as readily available as the spec-v's.
in the 1/4 the spec-v is faster, and top speed as well.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i doubt it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i have beaten a few in my time. all good drivers and friends of mine. like i said the VR6 is the only engine that can really put up a fight against the faster nissans ( TT 300zx and the 350Z). i can beat the 1.8T stock for stock b/c they weigh more and thir torque is not as readily available as the spec-v's.
> in the 1/4 the spec-v is faster, and top speed as well.


The 2003 1.8t and VR6 aren't that much different with the VR6 being slighty faster. The R32 is the fastest of the group. The 1.8t runs mid-low 15s at the 1320. The 1.8t's take really well to modifying to and an ECU upgrade is a tremendous boost. A friend of my roomate chipped and did exhaust on his 1.8t and ran a 13.9. I am guessing the guys you beat were probably stock?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you guys are also still comparing a 2.8L 6 cylinder to a 2.5L 4 cylinder, hardly a good comparision, even though the spec v's are producing almost the same hp with 2 less cylinders and only .3 less displacement, that doesn't say too much for VW.. and flying V a vr6 doesn't have a chance against a 350z, g35, 300zx tt.... what does a vr6 have, 180hp compared to the 350z's 286hp... even with the weight difference, there isnt' a chance in hell...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

VR6 has over 200hp.............do your research before talking trash man. the VR6 isn't a true v6 like those other engines....besides, the VR6 has been hella more reliable than the QR25 can claim to be.........that's a fact.

2.5L 4 banger. Wow, it's nearly the same size as a 6 cyl 
that's NOT necessarily a good thing. How about this? Honda makes 200hp out of a 2.0L engine. that's .5L LESS than the Spec V. Yeah, the RSX-S, which fully bolted runs 13s fairly well. I know a guy wiht an intake alone running mid 14s. Got a Spec V doin that? nope.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the VR6 isn't a true v6 like those other engines....


Huh? Do Explain

The 1.8t and VR6 are faster, generally built well and more reliable than a Spec V, but ever try servicing a VW? Or seeing maintenence costs? Or just the MSRP cost? yeah...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah shit even in a big ass town like jax there are only two places to get maintenence done....A friend of mine had a 1.8T and shit like motor mounts and shit like that was just crazy amounts of $$$$$$$$


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Unless you have the world's smallest hand, you have to remove the front bumper to replace light bulbs...big P.I.A.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^yea, ill repeat myself, get a subura wrx... it will take both cars... and explain this true six stuff..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the VR6 has 15* of separation, it's a 15* v as opposed to a 60 or 90 as in most V6 engines....making it act more like an inline 6 cylinder engine. Basically it makes more power and takes up about as much space as a decent sized 4 cylinder.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

This conversation has gone in circles.
Figure out what you're up against and the driver skill level. A skilled driver in a weaker car can beat a novice in a stronger car.
HP levels mean crap without knowing where it is. The reason TDi's are so fast off the line is beacuse that is when they are making the most power, go 60ft and they die. Smaller displacement sentras bog at the line, and if you do a really high clutch dump you'll lose the clutch after a while. Its just a matter of talent and drivetrain preference.
Personally I'd love to see a golf with a track tuned suspension go after a sentra with the same. Totally different designs and torsional tolerances and wheelbases to make for an interesting driving styles.
Also the VW's come in AWD which is a plus to me, but means more resistance in the drivetrain.
I don't care much for the straight line performance though. But that's just my thing.

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Cookies for everyone!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

FCS said:


> Cookies for everyone!!!



except you!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i dont think this is gonna go anywhere, maybe its time to close


----------

